# snow foam or not?



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi

Looking for some advice, I am really particular about my pride and joy and like to keep it looking tip top. I have never used snow foam before but more so coming in to the winter the last thing I want to do is inflict some scratches with grit or whatever getting caught in my wash mitt.

When you snow foam a car does it take away the need to use a wash mitt? or is it just like when you jet wash a car and it doesn't really clean it but just blasts some of the crap away.

Already have a power washer so guess I would just need the attachment. Just looking for the best way to keep the car clean over winter when I wont be drying it or whatever due to the rain or snow  so if anyone has some winter cleaning tips post them up


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I pressure wash the car to get crap off then snow foam and leave for 5-10 mins to allow the foam to grab the dirt then power wash off then snow foam and use a gtechniq wash mitt rinsing the mitt in clean water often then power wash off, i have hydrO2 lite onn the car so if i use a stream of water after the power wash the car ends up almost dry due to the coating of the hydrO2 lite

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The foam will cling better if the car is dry and do a better job of softening up the grime.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> The foam will cling better if the car is dry and do a better job of softening up the grime.


I prefer to use snow foam on a dry car, I find it sucks the grit up into the foam better. Try both and see what you prefer.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, so the snow foam and power washing just gets the main crap off before using a wash mitt to lessen the chance of scratches. Was hoping the foam would have gave it enough off a wash over winter as spending a hour or so out in the rain washing the car isn't much fun :lol:

That hydr02 sounds good I meant to read up on it and get some ordered as find water spots are a nightmare to prevent, in the warm weather the cars drying out before I have finished washing every panel and by time I get my mf cloth to dry it up I already have spots


----------



## HarveyTT01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Pre winter I would thoroughly clean, decontaminate, seal and wax then over the winter:

Snow foam
Pressure washer rinse
Citrus power
Pressure washer rinse

This should give you the desired cleanliness without touching the paintwork as much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

Tried and tested Bilt Hamber Snow Foam for winter use, does not create very frothy bubbles but cleaning power is fantastic.

I usually blast as much dirt off as possible before foaming, cleans the "surface gunk" off the gunk so the foam penetrates deeper gunk but its entirely up to you.

Rinse
Foam
Rinse
Shampoo
Rinse
Dry


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I give mine a spray all over with Valet-Pro Citrus prewash first of all. Give that a couple of minutes and then apply the snow foam. Wait about 10 minutes then pressure wash off. Usually then followed by a wash mitt clean and rinse and dry.
The Citrus Prewash makes a big difference in loosening the dirt and grime and is far better than just snow foam on it own.
Snow foam will only really work well if your car has a decent coating of wax.
Most snow foams are wax friendly but that means they're mild too and have limited cleaning power. There are more aggressive snow foams but they strip off your wax. So its all a compromise.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep hit the car dry with foam. Dodo Apple i-Foam is a goodun!


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I hose is with a forceful spray.
Then snow foam
Then use the light brush around the emblems and cracks
Then hose it with a forceful spray
Then the 2 bucket wash with mit and Maguires wash and wax
Then dry the car including all seals and cracks with fibre towels.

All this takes pretty quick and in the winter you can stop here. (about 45mins)
However if the weather is good I will get a sneaky wax coat on it and even poorbooys on the wheels. I have a garage so can do this inside if possible. extra 30mins

However the foam doesn't seem to do a lot and a waxed car tends to get dirt stuck on it and it won't come off with the foam or power wash. I will try foaming on a dry car next time.

CARLO


----------



## hayden93 (Sep 27, 2014)

What about on the roadster will it stain the roof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

I never put it on the roof. If the roof needs doing I use Baby bath and do it first then carry on with the car wash. Its not very often mine needs washing about every 3rd wash.

Im no expert just passing on what I have learnt in here with a few of my own opinions.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have tried snow foam but now see no need for it. Once the car has had a proper clean, and I mean a proper clean; wash with pressure washer, shampoo, clay bar, machine polish, wax, seal. All subsequent washes become very easy as long as regular waxes and sealants are applied. Having said this I wash my cars about twice a week so never really get that dirty.


----------



## hayden93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Id had it on my vxr and it was very good it gets the dirt moist and pulls it of the car definitely worth a try love making my drive look like it's been snowing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

